# DP Quiz



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I took this quiz wondering how accurate it actually is. The normal range score (no DP) is from 0-14, mild depersonalization score is from 15-24 and The scores for sever is from 25-75. I got a 46 which is considered sever depersonalization. I honestly didn't think I answered the questions that severely for it to fall under sever, but okay lol.

http://www.strangerinthemirror.com/questionnaire.html

What do you think about it? Feel free to post your score so we can compare!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I took this quiz wondering how accurate it actually is. The normal range score (no DP) is from 0-14, mild depersonalization score is from 15-24 and The scores for sever is from 25-75. I got a 46 which is considered sever depersonalization. I honestly didn't think I answered the questions that severely for it to fall under sever, but okay lol.
> 
> http://www.strangerinthemirror.com/questionnaire.html
> 
> What do you think about it? Feel free to post your score so we can compare!


YOUR SCORE IS 61

Your score of 61 falls in the range of Severe Depersonalization (25-75).










Note: Don't think I'm just setting everything on max so that I may look like some poor little guy who suffers too much, I've read every question and thought a lot about it before answering


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

So tired right now and trying to stay awake so I don't go bed at 8pm ... there is something faulty with that test ... I've found, maybe moreso than other DP tests. You should read her entire book and take the individual dissociation tests, DP/DR, amnesia, fugue, etc ....

These tests can be read by any person and they would answer "yes."

Say, a question might be "do you feel spacey?" ... I'm not quoting the test ... well, the word "spacey" is a layperson terms than probably every person I've known has used at one time or another. You can feel "spacey" when you take antiHISTAMINES, sorry, or are very tired,etc.

Or "do you feel time has passed and you've forgotten what happened" -- everyone can feel that. They might be daydreaming at their desk at work, etc.

That test, is unfortunate as it is so full of "examples" that could be misinterpreted.
I don't recall what the scoring is. Some of the questions people say "Yes" to dont even count.

Anyway, self-diagnosis is not good.
On the other hand it is so difficult to find doctors who are great diagnosticians.
Best,
D
*Also, do a search on the board for this test, or plug in Marleine Steinberg, or Steinberg questionnaire, etc. and you'll get a ton of discussions on it if they're still in the archives.*


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Dreamer* said:


> Anyway, self-diagnosis is not good.
> On the other hand it is so difficult to find doctors who are great diagnosticians.


To be honest, I'd say self-diagnosis is the best in what comes to DP/DR. It's a unique feeling in my opinion, and I don't think anyone would ever self-diagnose with DP/DR and not have it..


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I got 66.Figures.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> To be honest, I'd say self-diagnosis is the best in what comes to DP/DR. It's a unique feeling in my opinion, and I don't think anyone would ever self-diagnose with DP/DR and not have it..


The unfortunate thing is, DP/DR are not rare. Always am saying this. Ask any neurologist and he/she knows what DP is. DP was known more when psychoanalysis was in vogue, and for people my age 51, and older friends, they had no resources to find what was wrong. Many were misdiagnosed or never sought treatment and lived with it lifelong.

1. Just saying, in 1975 at the age of 15, I NEEDED to know what was wrong with me and I had no resources, no internet, no book to look up what I thought I might have.
2. Now it would seem the internet is where people misdiagnose themselves instead of getting misdiagosed by a doctor. I suppose one can pick his/her poison.

DP/DR can be caused by so darned many things. I'll say it again, as I am so depressed tonight over some stuff I'll just type to distract myself ...

Migraine, Epilepsy, Stroke, Brain Tumor, Head Trauma ... all neurologists are aware of the description of DP/DR or altered perceptions when they hear them come out of the mouths of said individuals who show up in the hospital. It astounds me. It can also be a negative side-affect w/the use of some antibiotics ... a general practitioner knows this and there are documented journal articles on it. Lyme disease can cause some DP/DR symptoms. Hormonal problems.

A psychiatrist in 1975 diagnosed me in one or two sessions. I guess I came and cried like a maniac and said "I feel weird" and described it every which way to Sunday, and the next week he said, "you are severely depressed, you have severe anxiety, and oh, yeah that weird feeling is called depersonalization." Done. Where else would I have gotten that information at 15? And it was affecting my schoolwork, everything.

One would hope that ALL patients, with ANY disease, disorder can be articulate about their symptoms so that any relatively decent doctor can get a sense of what's going on. If you go to an ER and say I have a horrible pain in the right side and I keep vomiting, the doctor will say, OK, let's see if this is a ruptured appendix. This is what doctors are for. Triage. Go for the first logical possibility and pare it down.

I am angry that so many here can't get a good diagnosis and are taking which is pretty much known to be an inaccurate test if taken out of context of the entire book "The Stranger In The Mirror" -- I know a LOT of people who say, "Well this is no big deal, I have all of these 'symptoms' and I don't feel bad. What's the big deal?" The questions should be asked by a professional or be used as an ADJUNCT to a a treatment interview. I am very lucky to have gotten the Dx off the bat. If I hadn't, I wouldn't have made it waiting another 25 years for the internet to show up, lol.

*Also, re: the questionnaire. It is known to be faulty. I recall someone posting here once, "Oh, my sisters and I took the test and we all have DP!" And that was amusing.*

This is a real problem for people ... a diagnosis leads to the right direction of potential treatment.

My question is ... why in God's name are so many psychiatrists ignorant, when other doctors -- neurologists, GPs, anesthesiologists I've encountered in my life have known more about DP as an "altered state of consciousness." I know doctors who have HAD DP/DR long enough to understand the Hell it is. And I have met people in person, face to face who have it. When one can talk and compare notes face to face with someone, it's far more personal than the inernet.

I love the internet and I hate it.

So it goes.
Cheers,
D


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

Out of 15 questions, and granted they are divided up re: how long one has felt a certain way ... these can be interpreted in so many different ways and/or attributed to other disorders.
Cutting is discussed. One does not HAVE to be DP to cut. One can have DP and cut, then the DP go away and one still has a compulsion to cut. It is a form of "creating euphoria" in some individuals.

*4.* *I feel that I can turn off or detach from my emotions. * <-- common in people who are mourning or engaged in highly focused activities ... soldiers must feel this way in battle. An airline pilot must feel this way in an emergency. A surgeon must feel this way. 
*5.* *My behavior has felt out of control.* <--- could mean any number of things 
*7.* *I have gone through the motions of working while I felt that my mind was somewhere else.* <------ hear that from people bored of their jobs at work 
*8.* *I feel as if I am "spacey".* <---- I'm a space cadet! (Old expression in my day, lol) 
*14.* *I have felt that my emotions are not in my control.* <------ rage? what? 
*15.* *I have felt invisible* <--- I feel everyone ignores me, no one pays attention to me.

I wish I had the discussions on the faults of these questionnaires. There are better ones, and a doctor who spends at least 2 hours with you, and gets a family history is a better way to figure out what is wrong with you....
OK, done crying and being angry.

Someone also figured here -- wish I could find the posts -- ANYONE who takes this test gets a "moderate" score for DP. That is not accurate. That is not the way 98% of people feel on a daily basis. DP/DR occurs in a disabling way in about 2% of the population.
Cheers, sorry if I am crabby and sad.


----------



## guiltypleasures:3 (Feb 20, 2011)

58, alright. Maybe its time i start seeing someone about this...


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Got a 48. I looked for a test like that and couldnt find it, thanks.


----------



## Numbness (Feb 27, 2011)

Got a 41


----------



## Nichole (Feb 22, 2011)

38... still considered a severely depersonalised person where it affects relationships, work and caused myself stress..... I need to seek professional help on a diagnoses of possibly disassociative disorder and get professional help

Too bad 2 Psychiatrists told me to go home and TIME will heal me.


----------

